
Day 4 - Pirate Bay Defense Calls Foul Over Evidence - adnymarc
http://torrentfreak.com/day-4-pirate-bay-defense-calls-foul-over-evidence-090219/
======
vaksel

       Monique Wadsted tried to shout down the judge, but that didn’t really help much. 
    
       After the lunch break IFPI’s lawyer Peter Danowsky continues Fredrik’s questioning. He tries to pin something on
       him, but Fredrik points out that the email he’s referring to is a reply, and that the quotes mean that he didn’t write that part of the email.
    
        Around 4 PM the Prosecutor announced that he wanted to bring in additional evidence, some actual torrent files on a 
        diskette (he probably meant CD).
    

Where do these guys find these people? First they had a lawyer who didn't even
know about p2p technology. Then they have a woman who has no respect for the
judge. Then they had a lawyer who doesn't even know email.And another who
doesn't even know CDs.

Does Pirate Bay have an inside man at RIAA/MPAA who made sure to hire the most
incompetent lawyers he could find?

~~~
adnymarc
I especially appreciated the part about the lawyer not understanding what an
email reply was.

~~~
chris11
Yeah, I first thought that tpb was just trying to get get media attention by
declaring that the trial was a spectacle. I mean, this is probably one of the
most important trials concerning copyright and filesharing today. But the
prosecution really has no idea what they are doing. It's kind of funny. You'd
think that the MPAA would choose a lawyer who is actually somewhat familiar
with technology.

~~~
ph0rque
The post about TPB deliberately arranging incompetent prosecution seems more
and more likely :~) (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=484500>).

~~~
Herring
If i recall correctly, the prosecution had its arm twisted on prosecuting this
case.

